# Soviet Tsar bomb compared to Hiroshima.



## Agent_47

Tsar Bomba - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kurup

OMG ..........that's fcuking huge man ....


----------



## Hashshāshīn

What is the area that it will destroy if detonated?


----------



## Android

With a yield of 50 megatons (Mt) itis equivalent to 1,400 times the combined power of the bombs that destroyed Hiroshima and Nagasaki , 10 times the combined power of all the conventional explosives used in WWII

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GR!FF!N

Czar Bomb

Tsar Bomba - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Neuro

Its huge man.. we having any bombs like that? I mean not like Tsar at least upto our level. If yes share that details here.


----------



## Splurgenxs

one needs to remember that the Japanese got defeated not because the Nuke detonated over Hiroshima wiped em out ,but because the JAps knew that the US had acquired Nuke tech and if more of dropped on such a small land mass they had no where to go.

One would need half A Tsar to wipe JApan of f the map.


----------



## GR!FF!N

Neuro said:


> Its huge man.. we having any bombs like that? I mean not like Tsar at least upto our level. If yes share that details here.



India tested a scale down hydrogen bomb.actually no one build this kind of monsters these days because accuracy of missile increased multifold and India doesn't have an nuke capable aircraft(not transport aircraft) that can carry this monster..today,countries build miniaturised nukes..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Neuro

GR!FF!N said:


> India tested a scale down hydrogen bomb.actually no one build this kind of monsters these days because accuracy of missile increased multifold and India doesn't have an nuke capable aircraft(not transport aircraft) that can carry this monster..today,countries build miniaturised nukes..



Sorry my bad I am little bit confused. Actually I am trying to ask India having any bomb(conventional) like Aviation Thermobaric Bomb of Increased Power (ATBIP) or Massive Ordnance Air Blast bomb(MOARB)?. Anything under development?.


----------



## Canaan

It brings shivers through my spine to see such destruction!
What have we created!!!


----------



## ashokdeiva

Neuro said:


> Its huge man.. we having any bombs like that? I mean not like Tsar at least upto our level. If yes share that details here.


TASR bomb was just a political message to the US during the cold war, it was never a mass producable design and it was so heavy that the TOPOLOV bomber has to retrofited by removing unwanted fusalage to accomudate the masive size of the bomb.

The TASR bomb during its dedonation was droped by the bomber with parachut to slow down its desent so that the bomber can reach a minimal safe distance of 45 km before the bomb detonated.

Note - there is still heavy reading of rodio active contamination in the islands that were about 200 km away from ground zero of TASR bomb

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GR!FF!N

Neuro said:


> Sorry my bad I am little bit confused. Actually I am trying to ask India having any bomb(conventional) like Aviation Thermobaric Bomb of Increased Power (ATBIP) or Massive Ordnance Air Blast bomb(MOARB)?. Anything under development?.



never heard about any such project undertaken by India.but what i've read that India created a very high grade explosive that can squeeze the size of bomb..though its very costly than lower grade explosive.and i don't think India will need it as few conventional bombs can do the job of these bombs..what we need is CBU-105,what we are buying them and bunker bluster GBU-28.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

Neuro said:


> Sorry my bad I am little bit confused. Actually I am trying to ask India having any bomb(conventional) like Aviation Thermobaric Bomb of Increased Power (ATBIP) or Massive Ordnance Air Blast bomb(MOARB)?. Anything under development?.



No...No MOAB or, FOAB for us...

For comparison:

MOAB has a yield of 11T of TNT. FOAB allegedly has a yield of 44 Tons of TNT. and Tsar Bomba had a yield of 50 MT of TNT.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Neuro

GR!FF!N said:


> never heard about any such project undertaken by India.but what i've read that India created a very high grade explosive that can squeeze the size of bomb..though its very costly than lower grade explosive.and i don't think India will need it as few conventional bombs can do the job of these bombs..what we need is CBU-105,what we are buying them and bunker bluster GBU-28.



I thought that ATBIP like bombs would be a alternative for using nuclear bombs. 

Using CBU is offense in war scenario even Kargil war we didn't used cluster that bombs. I having a query may be silly , the father or mother bombs would give same yield in normal grounds/place as well as in high attitude like Siachin or Kargil hills , deprivation of oxygen is really matters for bombs?.


----------



## CIPHER

&#7716;ashsh&#257;sh&#299;n;3174208 said:


> What is the area that it will destroy if detonated?



total destruction radius 35 km..........


----------



## GR!FF!N

Neuro said:


> I thought that ATBIP like bombs would be a alternative for using nuclear bombs.
> 
> Using CBU is offense in war scenario even Kargil war we didn't used cluster that bombs. I having a query may be silly , the father or mother bombs would give same yield in normal grounds/place as well as in high attitude like Siachin or Kargil hills , deprivation of oxygen is really matters for bombs?.



I don't think that as these bombs use conventional explosive just like conventional bombs.though you should try more senior members for this query..


and CBU-105 is awsome weapon as it can destroy entire armoured column via 2/3 of these...and todays Cluster bomb is way ahead of previous gen Cluster bombs...what issues raised against Cluster bombs is few bomblets don't blust and stay active and blust later when somebody touches it.many innocents died/injured like this.but these versions are way too advanced as it self destructs if they failed to find the target..




> *The 40 Skeets scan an area of 1,500 feet (460 m) by 500 feet (150 m) using infrared and laser sensors, seeking targets by pattern-matching. When a Skeet finds a target it fires an explosively-formed penetrator to destroy it. If a Skeet fails to find a target, it self-destructs 50 feet (15 m) above the ground; if this fails, a back-up timer disables the Skeet. These features are intended to avoid later civilian casulaties from unexploded munitions, and result in an unexploded-ordnance rate of less than 1%.*



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CBU-97_Sensor_Fuzed_Weapon

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

These are very ugly nuclear bombs.
Those who survives, It creates unwanted skin cancer.
Need to disable/eliminate them otherwise future is very dark for the world.
1900 is a evil century.
There was no such thing in 100,000+ years of life.


----------

